# help with bottle baby



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Just purchased a baby goat tonight at an animal auction. After we got home we realized she is younger than we thought. She still has a dried umbilical cord and is on a bottle. I think she is a Nigerian Dwarf. I will put pics up in the morning for help. I am guessing since she still has a cord attached she must be less than a month old. We have only had older goats until our doe kidded a couple weeks ago so I want to be sure I do what is right for her. Any help is appreciated. I will make sure to put up pics so someone can help me guess age and breed

Thanks!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

This is the new baby


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Also her horns are they about a quarter inch or so


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly what breed she is ... she looks like she may have more than Nigerian. Do you have a feeding schedule for her?


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes I am feeding her four times a day


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How does her stomach feel after feeding? You want it to feel full, but not hard.

It sounds like you're already off to a very good start  The umbilical chord can hang on there for awhile. Our kids lost theirs at 4 weeks.


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes I read up a lot last night and that is how it feels. She ate ten oz this morning


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she is adorable..looks like some alpine in her .....seems like you are doing great...: ) 4x a day is good...they should eat until their tummy is full but not tight..not round. Make sure she is pooping berries. She seems to be 3-4 weeks perhaps..Im guessing by horn growth. Is there any certain concern you are having?


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

happybleats said:


> she is adorable..looks like some alpine in her .....seems like you are doing great...: ) 4x a day is good...they should eat until their tummy is full but not tight..not round. Make sure she is pooping berries. She seems to be 3-4 weeks perhaps..Im guessing by horn growth. Is there any certain concern you are having?


Her pop is runny but I'm guessing its from change in milk?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What milk are you feeding her? Is she on replacer?


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

We are feeding her whole milk


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

whole milk is great when goats milk is not available...how runny is the poop? Might try backing off the milk a wee bit..allow the tummy to adjust and give solid berries..once she as solid berries slowly give more milk until she is where she needs to be...We have two lamancha babies who are 2 weeks old get 8 oz. every four hours...the key is to watch tummy...you want her full but not a round belly..: ) add or decrease amount by watching tummy...they will eat until the burst if you let them lol


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for your help


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations!! she is a-dor-able!!! 

Haha, she could be full nigerian or may have a mix in her. 
We have a full nigerian that looks a lot like her!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Guess what on further inspection it's a billy! Don't take people for their word. Also said it was weaned. Oh well I'll try to get him weaned and sell him . Live and learn


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..dont feel bad..hubby brought home a whole herd of Does....when they unloaded all stopped to pee...I started laughing...Honey..those aren't Does lol...he made a great profit at the sale barn selling all those wethers....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol I'm sorry! 

That's funny but oh my.


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

At least he is eating well!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> At least he is eating well!


Yeah, that's good! how's your doe?


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

The baby is great running all over the place. My other doe is...... Still pregnant!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> The baby is great running all over the place. My other doe is...... Still pregnant!


Grr!:/


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

We have decided to keep this sweet boy. Never seen such a sweetie. We are trying to teach him rot be a goat he thinks my daughter is him Mom.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well that's good!!


----------

